# Baby's birthday party



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Our daughter just turned 1 year old. Does anyone have experience of birthday parties for age? Please share your experience. We'd like to celebrate after Ramadan but still didn't decide what to do.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are loads of places that you use for children's birthday parties - Magic Planet, Favourite Things etc, but at just one year old, your daughter is a little young for that. Would she even realise what a brthday is?

Why not just have a little party at home with balloons, cake etc and take lots of photos that she can appreciate when she is older?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

we thought of that but as ex-hoteliers we are looking for something exotic and extraordinary


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> we thought of that but as ex-hoteliers we are looking for something exotic and extraordinary


For a one year old? Or more for you? 

The thing is she is really too young to do things like camel-riding or fly in a helicopter to sea-plane over the city. If she were older I'd suggest a night at Bab al Shams where you can ride camels, horses, see displays of local dancing and fly falcons. Or you could take an early morning hot-air ballon ride.

-


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with Elphaba.
Our son is turning 2 in december and for that we were thinking either a party at home or Chuck e cheese. Only because he and his little friends like playing in the ball pits and running around.
But for one years old I would just have a get together at the house with their little buddies if they have any. From experience they all just sat around (those that couldn't walk) and the others just played with a few toys laying around.
At that age its just the parents that want the party. The kids don't even know what gifts are as they are more interested in the bags or bows.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

ok, thanks for your thoughts
if we manage to do smth crazy, i'll share ))))


----------



## mrs-j (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with you guys. My daughter turned 1 on sept 9th and we r going all out for her birthday party. We r having a big party after ramadan with a childrens entertainer, candy floss machine and a jumping tent.

Good luck with your party plans and have fun!!! 1st birthday only happens once



Ella_and_Yousef said:


> ok, thanks for your thoughts
> if we manage to do smth crazy, i'll share ))))


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

donate the money that you would spend to a good cause (not the fund rich donation boxes in the malls). The prayers you get from people in need that you help may be more valuable and memorable then than the money you spend to celebrate your child's 1st birthday with a party and balloons. You see a lot of these expat Asian labor toiling hard in the heat, building bridges, roads and buildings. The conditions that they live in is appalling. Even a bottle of cold water/Tang and some fresh fruits will be more appreciated by them.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

@#$%#$^$#%$%^&$%######


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah I know it does suck doesn't it? Some of these folks earn barely about AED 23 per day. Isnt that amount, like a fraction of what we would spend on some deo or some fancy novelty item?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

D-Xpat said:


> yeah I know it does suck doesn't it? Some of these folks earn barely about AED 23 per day. Isnt that amount, like a fraction of what we would spend on some deo or some fancy novelty item?


Thanks for your concern about poor people, we do try our best to take care of such. Common, be honest - wouldn't you celebrate your kid's 1st birthday and give this money to the charity instead? I wish if you are really so kind heart and hamble person...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrs-j said:


> I agree with you guys. My daughter turned 1 on sept 9th and we r going all out for her birthday party. We r having a big party after ramadan with a childrens entertainer, candy floss machine and a jumping tent.
> 
> Good luck with your party plans and have fun!!! 1st birthday only happens once


Thanks for support, Mrs.-J ))) Happy birthday to your little pampkin )))


----------

